# Full tank shots



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

full tank, i am rescaping still and have only a few bits left to add.

















part tank








and sev dither (first shot)









my p-bass all went.
i sold one then one died and its mate never eat again and died also.
it was a shame.

3 6'' black aros will be added on sunday
dixon


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How big is the tank?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You can tell that you have been working in that tank because the sand is stirred up and you can see it under the light. Nice big tank, post pictures when you are done aquascaping it!
~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> my p-bass all went.
> i sold one then one died and its mate never eat again and died also.
> it was a shame.










sorry to hear the bad news DiXoN.....

The tank looks great. keep the pics comin.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks good. Are you going to add any plants?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

waspride said:


> How big is the tank?
> [snapback]1077527[/snapback]​


6x2x2 180 us gal



taylorhedrich said:


> You can tell that you have been working in that tank because the sand is stirred up and you can see it under the light. Nice big tank, post pictures when you are done aquascaping it!
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1077949[/snapback]​


i will post more pics when the plants are added and the new fish.



henry 79 said:


> nice tank
> [snapback]1077969[/snapback]​


thanks



NIKE said:


> > my p-bass all went.
> > i sold one then one died and its mate never eat again and died also.
> > it was a shame.
> 
> ...


i know i was gutted especially when i could not get the larger one to eat again after the death of the other one.



Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Looks good. Are you going to add any plants?
> [snapback]1078136[/snapback]​


yes but not sure on what type yet.

dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet Set-up Dxon


----------

